# Shalimar bridge



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone catch black snapper there? Grand kids want to go fishing, and I have never fished off of it.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Yep, I'm in the hotel next to it and fish the flats next to the bridge quite a bit. Catch a lot of them with pinfish.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks. are you fishing off the bridge or beside it? I figured it might be easier for them beside it.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I've fished both, but typically just off rocks at my hotel on the south east side. There’s a little beach, full of trash but the fishing is good. If you need pins, I can catch you a couple dozen and leave you guys to it.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Gonna come down around 6 if weather holds. I will pick up a cast net to grab some pinfish


----------

